
MRI Ruby + MySQL + Threads == Stop the world... JRuby doesn't - luccastera
http://blog.hungrymachine.com/2008/8/17/ruby-and-multi-threaded-mysql-mri-vs-jruby-jdbc-vs-dataobjects-mysql
======
jrockway
Solution: deal with MySQL in a separate process and talk to that process
asynchronously from your app. A hack, perhaps, but if you need to use threads
and Ruby, and Ruby can't call a C extension from multiple threads... this will
fix the problem with about 20 minutes of development work. It would of course
be better to fix Ruby, but that might take longer.

The least helpful thing to do, though, is to whine about it on your blog.
Complain after you've fixed it :P

------
cosmo7
It's quite disturbing to discover that it isn't just Rails that has the
hobbyist-level db implementation.

In fact, there's no point for Rails to improve its lock-happy db adapters,
since doing so will just reveal the Ruby bottleneck described here.

------
river_styx
This is a good catch. I imagine that the vast majority of requests coming into
a given Rails app cause the controller to perform some kind of synchronous
data access to MySQL.

